# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > مسائل مرتبط با نصب و راه اندازی >  بانک های اطلاعات نرم افزارهای هلو و سپیدار

## ali_gm55

با سلام
دوستان بانک های اطلاعات سیستمهای مالی هلو یا سپیدار (همکاران سیستم) از چه نسخه ای از SQL Server استفاده میکند که با نصب یک سی دی هم نرم افزار نصب میشه هم SQL Server نصب میشه ، یعنی هم باید حجمش خیلی کم باشه هم بصورت خودکار نصب بشه. اگر کسی در این مورد اطلاعاتی داره لطف کنه بگه آیا بعد از نصب این نرم افزارها SQL Server به طور کامل نصب میشه یا فقط Engine نصب میشه.

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام.
کامل نصب نمیشوند و فقط Engine نصب میشه.این برنامه ها از نسخه 2000 استفاده میکنند.

----------


## sanay_esh

با توجه که هر دو برنامه از بانک اطلاعاتی 2000 SQL استفاده میکنند و فقط service manager  و engine  بانک را نصب میکنند برنامه های اجرای خود را هم در کنار همون سی دی قرار میدهند که اگر برنامه داخل آنها را نگاه کنید پایین 20 یا 30 مگابایت حجم دارند !!!

----------


## Ehsan Programmer

> دوستان بانک های اطلاعات سیستمهای مالی هلو یا سپیدار (همکاران سیستم) از چه نسخه ای از SQL Server استفاده میکند که با نصب یک سی دی هم نرم افزار نصب میشه هم SQL Server نصب میشه ، یعنی هم باید حجمش خیلی کم باشه هم بصورت خودکار نصب بشه. اگر کسی در این مورد اطلاعاتی داره لطف کنه بگه آیا بعد از نصب این نرم افزارها SQL Server به طور کامل نصب میشه یا فقط Engine نصب میشه.





> کامل نصب نمیشوند و فقط Engine نصب میشه.این برنامه ها از نسخه 2000 استفاده میکنند.


با تشكر از توضيحات شما
براي نسخه هاي تحت شبكه اينگونه نرم افزارها كه ديتابيس آنها براي دستزسي  همزمان ساير كلاينت ها مانند صندوق هاي فروش به ديتابيس روي سرور قرار دارد  بايد چه روشي رو بكار برد؟  مي توان sql Server 2008 express نصب كرد و كلاينت ها را با به ان اتصال داد؟

----------


## siak0021

سلام به همه اساتید.
برنامه سپیدار موجود است و فعاله یعنی داریم باهاش کار میکنیم.
حالا میخوایم یه برنامه بنویسیم برای خط تولید واسه همین به اطلاعات انبار که در نرم افزار سپیدار موجوده نیاز داریم.
بنظر اساتید محترم میشه این پروژه رو پیاده سازی کرد؟ یعنی راهی برای تعامل بین برنامه ما و سپیدار وجود داره یا اینکه میشه به نوعی از اطلاعات خودمون که در سپیدار موجوده استفاده کنیم یا نه؟ 
 :متفکر: 
ممنون میشم جواب بدید. :بوس:

----------

